# My next build.



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm still collecting the goodies I need for this. The Landmann Smoky Mountain electric smoker will be here Wednesday. My InkBird PID came today. Now I need to get an enclosure for the controls now that I know what size I'll need. This should be fun!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 11, 2019)

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 11, 2019)

Best of luck on the enclosure hahaha 

For me the most complicated ordeal of building my PID controller setup was figuring out the enclosure.
I wanted something I could ground against while having enough space and NOT costing an arm and a leg... options are slim 

I think you may have better luck since they make enclosures that fit PID's like your Inkbird where I am using the HeaterMeter and there is no such enclosure to house it, the heat sink, the SSR, etc.

Please do share with us the enclosure that you land on, and best of luck with it all, PIDs are awesome!


----------



## action (Mar 11, 2019)

I would be interested in what enclosure you use and also some wiring help.....I have an inkbird but Im not 100% on the wiring.
Thanks
Jack


----------



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2019)

I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm wondering if I can get away with leaving the OEM controller plugged into the smoker, leave it set at the highest setting. And have the PID in series with it. It should be ok. If not, I'll by pass it completely.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm wondering if I can get away with leaving the OEM controller plugged into the smoker, leave it set at the highest setting. And have the PID in series with it. It should be ok. If not, I'll by pass it completely.



I believe Auber plug and play PIDs do exactly like you are asking about.
I believe you put the analog controller wide open, plug the chord into the Auber PID, then the Auber PID into the wall and you are ready to rock :)

No need to rewire.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 12, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I believe Auber plug and play PIDs do exactly like you are asking about.
> I believe you put the analog controller wide open, plug the chord into the Auber PID, then the Auber PID into the wall and you are ready to rock :)
> 
> No need to rewire.



Thanks. I thought that would be the case.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 14, 2019)

Smoker arrived and put it together. Not a bad little unit. Though it is not double walled as some reviews said it was. No big deal. I can get it insulated if need be.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Smoker arrived and put it together. Not a bad little unit. Though it is not double walled as some reviews said it was. No big deal. I can get it insulated if need be.
> 
> View attachment 390297



Nice!
Yeah insulating it with a welding blanket or something to that extent may greatly help the PID manage a steady temperature.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

Got the PID built. Now to install on smoker and break everything in.






Got that darn electrical napalm (heat sink compound) all over the place!












I'm using the work light as a load for the SSR. Also, this unit is in Centigrade. So I made a little cheat sheet. The enclosure is a BUD aluminum 6x5x4 snap box.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2019)

You're gonna like that . Can you set it to step up in temp ? Been using the Auber 1500 on my 30 , its awesome .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> You're gonna like that . Can you set it to step up in temp ? Been using the Auber 1500 on my 30 , its awesome .



No, this doesn't step up. I didn't give that a thought when I bought this,. I can swap it out later if I want. From all I've heard. I should like it.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 18, 2019)

That looks good, nice work!
Once you get your setup sorted out with the PID, I'm positive you are going to love it! :)


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> No, this doesn't step up. I didn't give that a thought when I bought this,. I can swap it out later if I want. From all I've heard. I should like it.


Very nice mod you have there... I wonder, do you have  extra 
set of normally closed contacts on your PID which may be used to step up temp....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> Very nice mod you have there... I wonder, do you have  extra
> set of normally closed contacts on your PID which may be used to step up temp....



Not on this unit. Just one output for the SSR. And one output for an alarm. This unit, while getting a lot of great reviews. Is pretty basic. I will probably get a more featured unit later.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

What if you use alarm output as step up temp and SP value for SSR... meaning: heater ON latch itself up to alarm point, needs reset and with additional relay in line with SSR, SP point output should , afterwards, regulate desired temperature.... just a thought....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

That would work. But I have no room for another relay, SSR or otherwise. Cool thought though. InkBird has a timer set up for four step ups that goes inline with the main PID control. I'm thinking about that. Though I would have to get a bigger enclosure. Something to think about for later.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That would work. But I have no room for another relay, SSR or otherwise. Cool thought though. InkBird has a timer set up for four step ups that goes inline with the main PID control. I'm thinking about that. Though I would have to get a bigger enclosure. Something to think about for later.


look at current value for PID internal relay... I don't think it is rated for your total heaters current consumption but you  never know.... anyway, you can stack second SSR on top of the SP value SSR if you have enough space...  I would hate to see you toss what you have now and spend extra money for replacement. . extra money could go towards big, fat juicy chunk of meat to play with...


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

No, it wouldn't handle it.The internal contacts are good for 3 amps. I would melt that in short order! Nice thought though. No room to stack a second SSR either. You do have some cool ideas.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice work on putting that together . Looks nice . You using propane now ,,, I think ? Thats going to be great for sausage .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on putting that together . Looks nice . You using propane now ,,, I think ? Thats going to be great for sausage .



Yup, propane. I'll still use that for things that don't require to be cooked low and slow.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> You're gonna like that . Can you set it to step up in temp ? Been using the Auber 1500 on my 30 , its awesome .



I'm looking at this one. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PID-TEMPER...GwAAOSwNSxU7go6:sc:USPSFirstClass!14513!US!-1

I'll be getting this in the near future. Especially since I have another Landmann smoker arriving tomorrow. Long story!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2019)

I just did summer sausage , and a ham . The auto set up is nice . You're going to find cook times are shorter , at least for me . I guess because no temp swings .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I just did summer sausage , and a ham . The auto set up is nice . You're going to find cook times are shorter , at least for me . I guess because no temp swings .



That's one of the things I'm hoping for. Shorter cook times and better heat control.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 23, 2019)

It's alive!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice work .


----------



## tallbm (Mar 24, 2019)

It looks good, when's the first smoke?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2019)

tallbm said:


> It looks good, when's the first smoke?



Not for a couple of weeks yet. I'll be out of town this coming weekend.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2019)

Found a stand for the smoker. 20.00 at Lowes. A perfect size for this guy.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 27, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Found a stand for the smoker. 20.00 at Lowes. A perfect size for this guy.
> 
> View attachment 391583



Nice!!!

One thought though, how are you planning to run an AMNPS in this thing since it doesn't have a 3" chip loader hole like the MES does?
I see a 3" hole and a mailbox mod in your future


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> One thought though, how are you planning to run an AMNPS in this thing since it doesn't have a 3" chip loader hole like the MES does?
> I see a 3" hole and a mailbox mod in your future



Yup! 3" hole. Mail box mod on the bottom shelf with a damper to close it off when doing normal smokes. I'm still looking at putting a small fan in line with it to help the draw.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yup! 3" hole. Mail box mod on the bottom shelf with a damper to close it off when doing normal smokes. I'm still looking at putting a small fan in line with it to help the draw.


Might I suggest entertaining a different fan approach for you to think on? :)

My suggestion is to make a cold smoker assist device like the one I made.  The little contraption assists with Draw on cold smokes so I'm positive it works in all situations.

Basically it is a cardboard tube with a computer blower fan attacked to the side of it (van is spliced to an old 12v wire and plug).  The fan blows at an angle upwards into the tube.  The upward draft through the cardboard tube creates draw upwards through the smoker and out of the top exhaust vent... on smoke that has a top exhaust vent like the MES :)

Here is the one I built for my MES40 and it works like a charm for my cold smokes to keep good draw/draft and avoid unwanted stale smoke flavors on my cold smoked meats :)






Do as you please but this contraption would kill 2 birds with 1 stone for you (cold and/or hot smokes)


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm thinking of something along those line. Tomorrow I'm going to start putting things together. I'm having a little get away with the wife at Niagara Falls.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok, got home and started on the next step with getting everything drilled and mounted. I'm using 1-1/4" ID food grade stainless tubing to go from the mailbox to the smoker. I figured with this smoker being as small as it is. This should be fine. I installed the fan on the door of the mailbox. With the holes I put in the door even with the fan at full speed. It only puts out a small amount of air out of the mailbox. Enough to slightly ruffle a paper towel. So that should give me plenty of adjustment. I still have to get everything secured in place. But I'm happy with the build so far. I have a larger enclosure on the way. So when I'm done the control for the fan and the PID will be together.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 31, 2019)

It's looking good!
I'm curious to see how your fan on the mailbox works out.  I have not seen anyone attempt it or at least report about it.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks, I'm just wondering if I put too much of a draft across the tray or tube if it might cause it to reignite. I'm sure it would if it was too much.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 31, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks, I'm just wondering if I put too much of a draft across the tray or tube if it might cause it to reignite. I'm sure it would if it was too much.



Yeah I'm wondering the same.  Also keep in mind that even if you get the fan speed adjusted well you may have to watch for a strong wind blowing and throwing a wrench in the works lol.  Just make sure you have a good Wireless thermometer setup to measure max smoker temp in the case that a fire kicks up in the mailbox. 
I've been woken in the middle of the night by such a case, smoker was at 428F in less than the 8 minutes it took for the alarm to go off and for me to get the flaming pellet tray situation handled hahahaha.

I built my mailbox mod super modular and it is easily removable from my MES so I just had to quickly assess the situation, run back in and grab oven mitts, and then remove the mailbox mod from the smoker and then I could independently handle the flaming tray of pellets. 

Here is my mailbox mod setup, super compact, portable, modular, and efficient 












2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks good. I have a good wireless set up. And I seldom do overnight smokes. So I'm there if something goes wrong. If the tray, or tube, ignites. I can get to it in the matter of minutes. If it is windy then I do my smokes in the garage with either the overhead door open. Or service door. Depending on the wind direction. Just need to get used to this set up and see.


----------



## dr k (Mar 31, 2019)

If you put down alum foil on the bottom for drips and to cover the bottom louvered air holes, a sealed system may not need the fan after playing with it several smokes. I plugged and capped my rear drain hole and foiled over the hole in the bottom pan in my Mes 40 Gen 1 to make sure all air passes the pellets going into the smoker.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

The water pan is over the hole. My thought was that the water tray would disperse the smoke. If the fan isn't needed then that would be fine as well. I guess this will be a wait and see.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah I think at this point it is simply test and learn time.  The good thing is you don't seem to be painted into a corner in any way and you can still make all kinds of changes if needed.

I'm looking forward to your testing and the results :)


----------



## Steve H (Apr 6, 2019)

Fired up the smoker today.Set it at 107 C. Which is just under 225 F. pretty much dead on.
Now I need to get something cooking!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2019)

I also tried out my mailbox/fan combo. I'm happy to say that it worked great! I lit the tray, put the fan on low, and got nice TBS into the smoker. I let it run for 30 minutes. And with it being 50 degrees outside. The smoker stayed at 58-59 degrees. Worked for me! So, I loaded 8 pounds of cheddar in. And let it go for 3 hours. Cheese came out nice. I had a piece right away. And I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 7, 2019)

That is fantastic to hear!
I haven't smoked anything in a while so I'm jealous :)
Honestly I shouldn't smoke anything for some time.  I have a BUNCH of venison to eat through in the freezer and I kind of picked up another "cooking" hobby that has been taking up my free time.  

Maybe I'll take some time soon to prep and do a bunch of ground venison jerky.  That would give me something to smoke, use up quite a bit of venison I have, AND reduce the freezer space with all the ground venison I use to at least half once I freeze the finished product :D

The biggest Issue I have is that I can't fit more than about 5 pounds of ground meat in my smoker to turn into jerky and I probably have about 20 pounds I would like to do.
Maybe I'll do 5 in the smoker and 5 in the oven.
Split it up where I do some kind of teriyaki flavor or a flavor that doesn't really need smoke in the oven and then do the other flavor in the smoker.  I could get 20 pounds done in 2 batches simultaneously


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2019)

That would work. I'm really surprised with how well the oven jerky comes out. I haven't had venison jerky in quite some time. My supplier is no longer here.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That would work. I'm really surprised with how well the oven jerky comes out. I haven't had venison jerky in quite some time. My supplier is no longer here.



I'm also very impressed with oven jerky.  I never would have thought of it if the LEM seasoning pack I used in the past didn't mention it as a method hahaha


----------



## kmbelt81 (Apr 15, 2019)

I just bought the Inkbird ITC-106 with SSR.  I'm collecting other components to get it all hooked when it comes in so i can put it on my MES 30.  What would be the minimum gauge wire for power to the PID and smoker.  I have 14ga on hand, but not sure it's heavy enough.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 15, 2019)

kmbelt81 said:


> I just bought the Inkbird ITC-106 with SSR.  I'm collecting other components to get it all hooked when it comes in so i can put it on my MES 30.  What would be the minimum gauge wire for power to the PID and smoker.  I have 14ga on hand, but not sure it's heavy enough.



I believe the MES 30 has a 800 watt heating element which is around 6.5 AMPS. So 14ga wire is fine.


----------

